# Graphics card dilemma - HD6790/GTX 460 or HD 6670



## donutshop (May 31, 2011)

Well, so i want to buy a new graphics card. My budget is around 8k. I have narrowed down my search to -

HD 6790
GTX 460

or 

HD 6670, which is around 5.5k

my system specs are-

Intel DG965RY mobo
Intel C2D E6320 @3.7GHz
Dell SX2210 monitor
2GB Transcend RAM 667
Seagate 250 GB HDD
Local dubba PSU 

I'll be upgrading my mobo+CPU+RAM in recent future. 

These are my expectations from a GFX card-
1. Be able to play World of warcraft @ around 45-50 FPS with High Settings @ 1920x1080
2. Be able to play newly released games @ around 40-45 FPS with moderate to maxed out setting @ 1920x1080

I am a casual gamer and 40-50 FPS is just fine. Considering this, can I go for HD6670 or stick to HD6790/GTX 460? Please also suggest a decent PSU around 2k.


----------



## topgear (May 31, 2011)

get Sapphire HD6790 1GB GDDR5 @ 8k and FSP Saga II 500W PSU @ ~2.2k


----------



## vaibhav23 (May 31, 2011)

Is the 6790 available online?


----------



## Skud (May 31, 2011)

Yeah. Check Lynx India.


----------



## Cilus (May 31, 2011)

One thing, not all the current games in 1920X1080 resolution with high setting will give you 40-45 FPS with HD 6790. If you can increase your budget a little then opt for HD 6850 @ 9.5K. It is the best vfm card within 10K.


----------



## desiibond (May 31, 2011)

Agree with Cilus. HD6850 is much better card than HD6790 and it is costs only 2k more.


----------



## Skud (May 31, 2011)

Provided OP is ready to spend more.


----------



## donutshop (Jun 1, 2011)

My initial budget was 5k. I almost bought a HD6670. 

So i already have stretched my budget by 3k LOL. HD6850 is out of the window. I guess i'll settle for HD6790, FSP Saga II and not eat anything for lunch over a month or two to cover the extra cost. :O 

Thanks everyone 

One last question about PSU -

Shall I go for Corsair CX430/FSP Saga II 500 or Seasonic 400W? Is Seasonic supposed to better that FSP/Corsair?


----------



## topgear (Jun 1, 2011)

Don't get CX430 - it's better to get the FSp model I've suggested and yep, FSP is a reliable brand


----------



## Skud (Jun 1, 2011)

Among 3, get FSP.


----------



## donutshop (Jun 1, 2011)

@topgear and Skud

That answers it, then. tyvm


----------



## Skud (Jun 2, 2011)

Our pleasure. So its a 6790 + FSP Saga II 500, eh???


----------



## vickybat (Jun 2, 2011)

Check out the gtx 460 768mb. It retails for 8.4k and is a better choice than 6790.


----------

